# The SuperSix EVO has arrived!



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

https://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/elite-road/supersix-evo

695 gram frame.

Team:








Ultimate:









Di2:









Dura Ace:









SRAM Red:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I almost love the Di2 paint scheme except for the white Cannondale logos. They don't go with the rest of the frame. The Ultimate paint job is just beautiful - almost identical to my SuperSix 4 except for the red accents on the fork and seat tube and some logo adjustments - very classy!


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks nice.

Any word on pricing? And does anybody know whether you can get the Hollowgrams with the 'Red' version?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It doesn't look like Hollowgram is available with Red. All the other versions have it.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

The Team and Ultimate have Hollowgrams with Red.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Bluechip said:


> The Team and Ultimate have Hollowgrams with Red.


Right. We're talking about the Red edition though.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

What's the Red edition?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Bluechip said:


> What's the Red edition?


SUPERSIX EVO SRAM RED
Take a look at the link I posted.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the white Red equipped model.. Saw it on their site yesterday and have been drooling since.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

The lime green accents on the red components look absolutely stellar. Love it

Edit: Looks like they call it "Sram Red. Custom Team Green."


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

The Di2 frame looks so sexy with those Ksyrium SLRs.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a 27.2 post size now.............


----------



## Brownstone322 (Aug 22, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> The Ultimate paint job is just beautiful - almost identical to my SuperSix 4 except for the red accents on the fork and seat tube and some logo adjustments - very classy!


My SuperSix Ultegra has red accents, and it ended up looking a bit like a 2012 Ultimate. Didn't plan it that way!


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> It doesn't look like Hollowgram is available with Red. All the other versions have it.


Looks like a Cannondale branded Red crankset to me.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

hmai18 said:


> Looks like a Cannondale branded Red crankset to me.


That's what it is.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Cannondale has definitely done a much better job with the EVO paint scheme vs the SS6/HM.

The paint schemes on the Evo have a classic elegant appearance. I really didn't care for the outlines that decorate the 2011 SS6 HM. I wonder if Cannondale will ever bring back the fades that was so popular in the late 90's models. The charcoal gray with white decals absolutely looks divine.

With the ultra skinny seat stays, I wonder if it will provide the vibration dampening qualities of the 08 SS6? It's comical really. The company that innovated large tubes is now going retro to smaller diameter tubes.

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> The Di2 frame looks so sexy with those Ksyrium SLRs.


Devstor,

You fall in love with the SLR wheel don't you ? Too bad they no longer offer Super Record 11 on the line up. Some how SRAM paid big bucks to have them made the switch over, pretty sad news for Italian team have to run on SRAM grouppo, people upgrade from 9 to 10 spds and the team is going backward fromm 11 to 10?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Devstor,
> 
> You fall in love with the SLR wheel don't you ? Too bad they no longer offer Super Record 11 on the line up. Some how SRAM paid big bucks to have them made the switch over, pretty sad news for Italian team have to run on SRAM grouppo, people upgrade from 9 to 10 spds and the team is going backward fromm 11 to 10?


Hahah, they look sweet, I considered them except I got the Jet 6/9 FRs. For the money I feel Jet 4 FRs or Ardennes FRs are a better buy.


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Some Scott influence there*

Can anyone else see the Scott influence on some of the frame (and the CAAD10)?

1. Seat stay configuration looks very similar in design to the addict
2. Smaller flattened chain stays like the CR1
3. Smaller HT (though still oversive)

Looks like Cannondale has done away with the asymetrical chainstays as well (where Cervelo have embraced it on the R3/5 models...S4(?) who knows). Do you think this will affect them in the style/marketing area with other brands including these "design tweaks"?


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

What is main difference between ss6/hm and evo frame? just lighter or totally different frame?


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Trouble with the Supersix Evo? http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/45-cannondale/3163-2012-cannondale-evo-early-problems-.html


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The New SS6 EVO looks similar to caad 10.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is the MSRP price list


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Here is the MSRP price list


awesome! that's what we've been waiting for!

any idea on prices of the frame set? Is it usally possible to order whichever colour for frame only (ie Di2 frame) or is the colour scheme limited to the 'entry' version?


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, looks like I will have to cancel my plan on getting an 11 Supersix  I 
too am interested on the frame pricing. That would be cool if you can choose the frame color/style as well.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

Also interested in frame pricing. Any word on when bikes and frames will be available in the US? I assume since this is an early announced 2012 model that we won't have to wait until fall with the rest of the 2012 line?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My prediction is some time after Sep.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Based on the prices posted on infinitecycles.com, I'm guessing that the frameset will be sold for $3000-3500.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

According to this, bikes to start delivering in July.

http://www.infinitecycles.com/2011/...e-evo-compare-to-the-current-supersix-hi-mod/


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

LBS told me July,told him to order me the EVO red in a 58.If delivery is right that isnt much more of a wait then if I ordered the SS,nice. Glad I waited,I like the look of the Evo better than the SS


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Those Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLRs look stunning.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

On the stage in the Giro today it appeared most of the riders were on their super six - not the EVO. I gotta admit, the EVO in matte looks good and the weight is just out of the world - let's hope it rides nice.

FYI - those cosmic carbones are awesome, if you want clincher then go with those over zip et al - not to hijack the thread.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Here is the MSRP price list


$11k for the ultimate - wowee  

interestingly the UK RRP for the ultimate is 8,799 pounds which = just over US$14,000 - quite a big difference... hope the AUS$ pricing isn't as bad

think the $5k red looks the biz + some hollowgram cranks :thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Pricing is still better then the R5 sCAm.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Problems with Supersix Evo?

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/45-cannondale/3163-2012-cannondale-evo-early-problems-.html


----------



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

Just ordered mine. White sram red model size 58 plus a hollowgram crank. And now i wait!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

njleach said:


> $11k for the ultimate - wowee
> 
> interestingly the UK RRP for the ultimate is 8,799 pounds which = just over US$14,000 - quite a big difference... hope the AUS$ pricing isn't as bad
> 
> think the $5k red looks the biz + some hollowgram cranks :thumbsup:


If I remember correctly the 2010 SuperSix HiMod Ulitmate was also $11K. Those DT Swiss wheels are pretty expensive.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I just ordered mine the other day as well from my LBS and the timeline is July 2nd. White Sram Red and also requested hallowgram SL crank. I kinda didn't like the looks of the black frame sram red with a little hint of green, seems out of place. Plus the black frame won't be available till August or later. My LBS mentioned that ordering the frameset alone won't be available till next year. I can't wait already. Just saw Liquigas rider, Edward King being interviewed by Roll @ Amgen TOC. Not much info, but he seem to like it.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Cannondale statement...'no' technical problems with Supersix Evo: http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicyc...ale-supersix-evo-2012-total-reliability-.html


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

krtassoc said:


> Cannondale statement...'no' technical problems with Supersix Evo: http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicyc...ale-supersix-evo-2012-total-reliability-.html


Whew, Thank Goodness!!!!


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Im taking the shot that itll be good, ill let you know if my 185lbs cracks the EVO. Mid July is the latest word I got from the rep


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

My 220lb butt ordered an EVO Ultimate last Saturday. Can't wait. Looks like a July delivery right now.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The official U.S. prices have been posted:
Ultimate: $12,100
Team: $9,900
Di2: $11,000
Dura Ace: $7,700
SRAM Red: $5,500

Based on this, the frameset will probably sell for around $4K.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Brownstone322 said:


> My SuperSix Ultegra has red accents, and it ended up looking a bit like a 2012 Ultimate. Didn't plan it that way!


Here is mine:


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Yey!!!! My Evo came yesterday I was too busy at work so I went to my lbs to check it out and test rode it today. I didn't take it home with me yet cause I ordered it with an SL crank and the wrong crank was installed in there. It's a 48cm, white and black colored frame. I test rode it for 10 miles, just around the neighborhood and not enough miles/hills that I can't tell much different with my older supersix maybe a bit stiffer at the bb and headtube. One thing I notice is it mutes the road and smoother than my Caad9. The stiff Ksyrium wheelset complements the bike nicely. Also the handlebar stack height is set too high. I'll have more reviews when I get it back and more miles, also I have yet to figure out how to post pics from my iphone.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Deleted Post, sorry.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=43&pictureid=161[/IM

[IMG]http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=43&pictureid=160

Looks like on my 48 cm the rear brake cable is routed externally?


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

The handlebar stem was set too high. Very comfortbale upright position, but felt like I was riding a mountain bike.


----------



## joowon49 (Jul 7, 2011)

May I ask your height and inseam MarkZeus? Also, can you let me know how well a bottle on the seat tube fits? Thanks in advance and can't wait to hear more about how it rides!


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm about 5"4 with a 29 inseam but longer arms. No bottle cage installed yet still at the shop, but I have a 48cm Caad9 and with an Elite Patao cage no probs from smaller to 26 oz size water bottle.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Erect stems rrr:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

MarkZeus said:


> Looks like on my 48 cm the rear brake cable is routed externally?


Internal, it just exits under the top tube further, not out right in line like bigger frames to allow the cable to align with the brake caliper.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MarkZeus said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=43&pictureid=161[/IM
> 
> [IMG]http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=43&pictureid=160
> 
> Looks like on my 48 cm the rear brake cable is routed externally?


Mamma mia! (the stem height - it's poking my eyes out). Is that even safe?


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

What handlebar is that? I'm liking the bend!!


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

iampogi said:


> What handlebar is that? I'm liking the bend!!


FSA WING PRO COMPACT aluminum handlebar.


----------

